# First time snowblower owner...few ?



## mrplow (Jan 27, 2013)

Hello My name is Jamie and i live in Newfoundland Canada.I just bought a new Yamaha YS928J snowblower and have a few questions. The manual says to spray lubricant inside the empty fuel tank when storing is this safe to do and will it hurt the engine...I was going to use rust check.

Secondly what are the main advantages of the hydrostatic drive?

Cant wait for some snow!!!!

Thanks


----------



## Blue Hill (Mar 31, 2013)

Dude!
That is a Beast
Nice going and welcome to the forum.


----------



## Shryp (Jan 1, 2011)

Sounds like it has a metal tank. They want you you spray an oil substance in there to prevent rust. It should dilute itself in the fuel when you fill it back up and should wash off and burn just fine. Has to be better than having rust chunks going through the engine.


----------



## mrplow (Jan 27, 2013)

Thanks guys the snowblower is a beast I cant wait to try it out.
I am a little cocerned however about its capabilities and power because at 375 lbs its only has 251cc's (8.5HP) is this a problem will it bog down easy? For the price id figure it would be a work horse.I wonder what the torque is cause I know older Yamahas had gear reduction and loads of torque but i dont know anything about the newer ones?OBVIOUSLY THERES MORE TO A SNOWBLOWER THAN JUST DISPLACEMENT RIGHT,IT SEEMS TO HAVE NO PROBLEM PERFORMING ON YOUTUBE VIDEOS IVE SEEN

thanks!!! (sorry about the cap's lol!!!)


----------



## GustoGuy (Nov 19, 2012)

Solid mechanicals and a good running engine are where its at. With 8.5 hp you should have plenty of power to blow your driveway. What make is the engine on your Yamaha snow blower? My old 1996 MTD 5/22 had a difficult to start 5hp Tecumseh on it and I replaced it with a Harbor Freight 7 Hp Predator engine. I also put in a home made impeller kit and I now have a great running easy to start machine that throws snow 40 to 50 feet.


----------



## mrplow (Jan 27, 2013)

The engine is a Yamaha MZ250E.
Yamaha Motor Canada :: Products :: Snowblowers :: Snowblowers :: YS928J


----------



## GustoGuy (Nov 19, 2012)

mrplow said:


> The engine is a Yamaha MZ250E.
> Yamaha Motor Canada :: Products :: Snowblowers :: Snowblowers :: YS928J


Nice. I heard good things about the Yamaha OHV engines. When I was much younger man I worked for a landscaping and lawn mowing company in Minnesota. I did much of the small engine maintenance work (oil changes replacing parts new belts. ect) and the best running engines we worked on were the Kawasaki commercial engines much better runners and tougher than the Briggs and Stratton commercial engines. I have a Tecumseh 5hp that I always found to be a bit under powered and hard to start and I replaced it with a Predator 7hp OHV Honda Clone. How does that Yamaha run?


----------



## mrplow (Jan 27, 2013)

*pic*


----------



## Shryp (Jan 1, 2011)

The other thing I have heard is hydrostatic drive is much more efficient than gear drive or friction disc and uses less engine power to drive the machine.


----------



## mrplow (Jan 27, 2013)

Thanks shyrp for your help!! Been on a few other forums including the Yamaha one and there is little to no activity??? Everyone must still be in summer mode I guess

The next thing for me is to figure out the best way to turn this thing.I'm thinking once its on the snow I could manouver it more easily... I hope.


----------



## mrplow (Jan 27, 2013)

GustoGuy said:


> Nice. I heard good things about the Yamaha OHV engines. When I was much younger man I worked for a landscaping and lawn mowing company in Minnesota. I did much of the small engine maintenance work (oil changes replacing parts new belts. ect) and the best running engines we worked on were the Kawasaki commercial engines much better runners and tougher than the Briggs and Stratton commercial engines. I have a Tecumseh 5hp that I always found to be a bit under powered and hard to start and I replaced it with a Predator 7hp OHV Honda Clone. How does that Yamaha run?


I haven't even used the blower as of yet I only picked it up a few days ago.But the engine sounds good..lol!!! Well find out soon I hope.


----------



## Shryp (Jan 1, 2011)

Yea, I have heard those can be hard to turn. Best to look up Honda techniques I would think. I have never used a tracked blower myself. Snow does help. The other thing common is people get furniture dollies and drive them up on those before parking them. That makes them easy to roll around the garage.


----------



## Blue Hill (Mar 31, 2013)

I'll bet she's quiet eh? I bought a Honda inverter generator this summer and the engine is shielded like your Yamaha's and it's hard to believe how quiet it is.

I'm sorry, but since you borrowed Homer's nickname, I have to ask, did it come with the jacket? . Sorry man, I just couldn't resist


----------



## mrplow (Jan 27, 2013)

this is my first SB and hopefully my last for a looong time but it seems pretty quiet to me.Ill have to try it out on the neighbours at 5am sometime...lol


----------



## mrplow (Jan 27, 2013)

This snowblower also has a electromagnetic engaged auger whatever that means....maybe it requires less power than a belt driven set up thus the modest HP?


----------



## Shryp (Jan 1, 2011)

Sounds like it is still belt driven, but instead of a belt designed to slip it uses a clutch that is engage electrically with a magnet. Could be chain drive too I suppose.


----------



## 69ariens (Jan 29, 2011)

looks like a great set up. have fun.


----------



## GustoGuy (Nov 19, 2012)

mrplow said:


> I haven't even used the blower as of yet I only picked it up a few days ago.But the engine sounds good..lol!!! Well find out soon I hope.


 Yes, Some of the best small engines are Japanese designed OHV or even OHC in a few cases. Much quieter running and lots of torque then your Tecumseh Flat head engines. The Kawasaki engines had tons of torque and were so much quieter the Briggs commercial engines on the large walk behind hydrostat lawn mowers. That thing looks brand new! very clean machine. *What do you guys think of an old Montgomery Wards mid to late 1970's 8/26 (Made by Gilson) snow blowers as a candidate for a repower? I found one on Craigs list along with an old Toro rider both of them for $25 dollars.*


----------



## Blue Hill (Mar 31, 2013)

I'm pretty sure it is new Gusto. They still sell new Yamaha's up here. I seem to remember reading somewhere that you can't get the new ones south of the 49th.


----------



## mrplow (Jan 27, 2013)

Quick search and I think It has 15.7 of torque at 2400rpm?


----------



## Blue Hill (Mar 31, 2013)

OK, comparing apples with apples, the Deluxe 28 Ariens, a fine machine, has less torque at 12.5 foot pounds, with a slightly larger engine (254cc) so you are doing pretty good.


----------



## bentpushrod (Oct 5, 2013)

Beautiful machine!


----------

